#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  Goeie betaalbare lichtkrant

## yoghurt

Ik ben op zoek naar een niet al te dure lichtkrant, ik zou graag een paar suggesties krijgen, van merk, prijzen en vooral waar ze te koop zijn, wat zijn de betere merken etc. Moet geen lichtkrant zijn waar de besturing aanvast geplakt zit, van afstand bestuurbaar dus ev. met pc geen bezwaar.

Greetz Yo

---Nu alleen de ASTON nog de MARTIN heb ik al---

----------


## fredje

Kijk eens bij Koos Knip Lichtkrantverhuur.
015-2124106
Succes,
Fred Bourgonje

----------


## ralph

J&H verhuurt ook lichtkrantje, 4 kleuren, met AB en violgens mij ook aan de pc te hangen.
Is van Alenco, voorheen stond er wat info op de site, maar dat kan ik ff niet meer vinden...

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;Ik heb een toeter op mn waterscooter!&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;

----------


## admin

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/diversen/...chtkranten.asp

----------


## SWDJ

Je hebt verschillende soorten. De ene heeft 10 kleuren de andere 4 en maten he. Ik zag laatst in een zwembad een lichtkrant die zo groot was als tafelblad

MVG, SWDJ.

----------


## LJ Max

Joost zei:





> citaat:Ik ben op zoek naar een niet al te dure lichtkrant



En dan komen jullie met lichtkranten van 400/500 aan ....

Ik denk dat Joost lichtkranten van ongeveer 200 bedoeld ....

SJAAK TREKHAAK !

----------


## _Jasper

Even een kijk in de nieuwe Conrad catalogus 2003: een rode led-display. Prijs ongeveer € 100,-
Of deze ook op de site van Conrad staat weet ik niet, wil je meer info, dan moet je mij maar ff mailen.

Seeeeeeee ya
Jasper
Drive-in Show The Dream Team

----------


## Gast1401081

bij de macro, uit voorraad leverbaar..........

oh lord won't you buy me another mercedes-benz...

----------


## LJ Max

100 maar .....

heb je er een foto van ???

[ lightshock drive-in show ]

----------


## timescape

Oud topicje, nieuw leven...

Zojuist een lichtkrant gekocht, en wel de : Sigma ASC 333
Leuk apparaatje, 3 kleuren, veel effecten en figuren en een goed geheugen en timer-functies. 
Programmeren gaat met behulp van een iR afstandsbediening, maar er zit ook nog een of andere PC-aansluiting op(connector). Voor iedereen die "RTFM" in wilde gaan typen; de gebruiksaanwijzing vertelt er niet meer over als "aansluiting zonder functie". Ook op internet is volgens mij niks bruikbaars te vinden...
Voor de mensen die dit apparaat kennen (of een vergelijkbaar type); waar dient deze connector voor, of is deze echt nergens voor te gebruiken ? Ik hoop eigelijk stiekem op een geinig PC-programmaatje, waarmee "live" tekst ingevoerd kan worden of iets dergelijks...
Wie weet meer ?

Bij voorbaat dank en met vriendelijke groet, 
Jeroen

----------


## - -Niels- -

> citaat:Even een kijk in de nieuwe Conrad catalogus 2003: een rode led-display. Prijs ongeveer  100,-
> Of deze ook op de site van Conrad staat weet ik niet, wil je meer info, dan moet je mij maar ff mailen.
> 
> Seeeeeeee ya
> Jasper
> Drive-in Show The Dream Team



KOOP DEZE VOORAL NIET!!! 'k Heb hem bij de Kijkshop zien staan (misschien staat ie ook daar wel op internet www.kijkshop.nl); het is echt niet om aan te zien, de letters verschuiven heel lelijk, 't is net een stroboscoop! Serieus; deze niet echt aan te raden...

----------


## timescape

Ehh...jongens, 
misschien handig om even naar de datums van de posts te kijken ? Het gaat hier allang niet meer om de aanschaf van een lichtkrant, daar is immers al meer dan een jaar niet meer naar gevraagd. Ik heb een vraag gesteld in dit topic, omdat dit nou eenmaal een topic is over lichtkranten...
Misschien toch maar eens een nieuwe openen dan ? Of kan de naam van dit topic verandert worden ?
Ik wacht maar gewoon even af...

Groeten Jeroen

----------


## DJ-Ridoo

Wij hebben voor onze drive-in een Cresta lichtkrant (rood).
Dit is zijn zeer goede lichtkranten. Veel effecten, snelheden, lettertypes,...
We hebben ze laten inbouwen in flightcase.

----------


## partysale

> citaat:_Geplaatst door timescape_
> 
> Oud topicje, nieuw leven...
> 
> Zojuist een lichtkrant gekocht, en wel de : Sigma ASC 333
> Leuk apparaatje, 3 kleuren, veel effecten en figuren en een goed geheugen en timer-functies. 
> Programmeren gaat met behulp van een iR afstandsbediening, maar er zit ook nog een of andere PC-aansluiting op(connector). Voor iedereen die "RTFM" in wilde gaan typen; de gebruiksaanwijzing vertelt er niet meer over als "aansluiting zonder functie". Ook op internet is volgens mij niks bruikbaars te vinden...
> Voor de mensen die dit apparaat kennen (of een vergelijkbaar type); waar dient deze connector voor, of is deze echt nergens voor te gebruiken ? Ik hoop eigelijk stiekem op een geinig PC-programmaatje, waarmee "live" tekst ingevoerd kan worden of iets dergelijks...
> Wie weet meer ?



Geen idee of je nog info zoekt, maar het 'poortje zonder functie' volgens de handleiding is een seriele interface ( even open geschroefd, gekeken welke ic's er achter zaten ).  Je kunt met behulp van je pc de teksten editten ( program-a tot program-z )  Ik heb hiervoor een programmatje geschreven in VB. Mocht je daar nog interesse in hebben, dan hoor ik het wel (info@partysale.nl)

----------


## @lex

Graag blaas ik dit topic weer leven in. We zijn nu een paar jaar verder (dan topic-start dus) en er is ongetwijfeld een hoop geinnoveerd.

Ik zoek:

Basic lichtkrant (een kleur, geen toeters en bellen)
Afmeting display ong 8*60cm
Waterbestendig
Op 12 en 230V
Met afstandsbediening te programmeren

Hoop dat er mensen ervaring mee hebben!

Groeten, Alex

----------


## kachelpook

Hallo partysale, heb jij voor mij dat programma nog voor de Sigma ASC 333?En wat voor kabeltje heb ik nodig om de lichtkrant aan te sluiten op de pc?
groet,  kachelpook

----------


## sjig

http://q-lite.be/contact/lichtkrant-configurator/

http://www.shop-electro.nl/lichtkrant.html


Eerste link, gewoon invullen. Wie weet valt de prijs mee, misschien ook helemaal niet  :Wink: 

Tweede link, tja, niet echt wat je zoekt, is een stuk groter, meerdere kleuren, alleen via laptop.

----------

